# EXCLUSIVE: iPad mini revealed to have amazing new features!



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 15, 2012)

It is all true except for the bit about the unicorn horn. Really it is illegal elephant ivory but they just don't want to be caught out.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 15, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> It is all true except for the bit about the unicorn horn. Really it is illegal elephant ivory but they just don't want to be caught out.


 
Ah yeah that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2012)

It's not really funny tho is it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 15, 2012)

Humour doesn't really have a universal standard unfortunately...


----------



## elbows (Jul 15, 2012)

For me personally, except for rare exceptions the ability to enjoy geek humour requires me to attempt to appreciate how naff it is. My nerd laugh is farily superficial, it dont rumble my bowels very often.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 15, 2012)

The electromagnet levitation made me chortle.


----------

